# New member, older layout.



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello all,

I built this 3-rail O-scale layout around 1994 and I'm still enjoying it today. Here are some photos of my 22' x 22' layout. There are three interconnected loops on the first level, two interconnected loops on the second and a single S-scale loop on the third, or top level. It took two years to complete and was an enjoyable and relaxing experience.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=504684&stc=1&d=1565064058

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=504686&stc=1&d=1565064247

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/att...hmentid=504690&stc=1&d=1565064480d=1565064480


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Well done....you have a good eye for detail...cheers


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A very nice looking layout indeed.
Some very good scenery and detail.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice. If it wasn't for the center rail I would have thought that was HO; the detail is so good.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ohhhh nice looking setup. even though im not o scale . i still like to look. and drool hehe  and dream


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you for the positive comments. I appreciate that, especially coming from the HO and N scale modelers.

-Doug


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

You managed to capture my Uncle Sam's station wagon, he drove from Philadelphia to Arizona and back with his family of 5 back around '57.

I also see my Uncle Pat's panel truck he promised to give me when I got older, but never did.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's a nice layout!


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks Dennis461 and flyboy2610. Dennis; They are both Fords... one is a 1940 and the white ambulance is an early 50's unit.

-Doug


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you. If I ever did another RR, it would be HO scale.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Really great layout, thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you Gramps, I appreciate that.

-Doug


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Man that's just beautiful. Can you come over and help me get started on my layout? :laugh:


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Doug, great scenery work, nice details.

Andy


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you, Mark and Andy. Mark; if I lived in your area, I would love to help.


----------

